# DxAssertion Failed [moved from Gaming]



## Danqazmlp (Dec 21, 2008)

I brought the game 'Hard to be a god' today, and well, as you can guess by me posting here it doesen't work.

When i load up the game, this error message appears:









If i press no, the message pop up again, but on the top line where 'createVertexShader' is, it is replaced by 'createPixelShader'. The message will alternate between the two, idenentical except those two words.

If i press yes this message comes up:









And if i press cancel the game closes.

I've re-installed the game 3 times already, and cannot see any scratches on the disc at all, installed the latest drivers and the latest direct x aswell, but to no hope. 

The game has absolutely no english support online at all, and the official forums for the game are in french (i think). 

This is really a last ditch attempt to get the game running before i return it.

EDIT: I have found the right section on the ONLY support forum for this game i can find, i has 2 topics in it, yes two. one of them has a similar problem as me, but one reply, and it is in french: http://www.nobilis-france.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=41

The other thread in that forum is just a minimum spec thread, i think.

If it helps:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/28/2008, 16:09:03
       Machine name: HOME-BTR2L2MY56
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: 75V8p
       System Model: 775V88+
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.53GHz
             Memory: 512MB RAM
          Page File: 573MB used, 676MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4400
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce4 Ti 4400
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0251&SUBSYS_87111462&REV_A3
   Display Memory: 128.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.9371 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 4527488 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 3994624 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4111-11CF-4953-1BA702C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0251
        SubSys ID: 0x87111462
      Revision ID: 0x00A3
      Revision ID: 0x00A3
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
 Deinterlace Caps: {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: C-Media Wave Device
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_97611849&REV_60
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: cmuda.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0049 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Debug
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 5/12/2005 14:21:08, 1332544 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: C-Media Inc.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 100000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 30
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 30
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): Yes
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

            Description: Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: 
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 81
                   Type: Emulated
            Driver Name: 
         Driver Version: 
      Driver Attributes: 
            WHQL Logo'd: 
          Date and Size: 
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: 
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: C-Media Wave Device
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: cmuda.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0049 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Debug
          Date and Size: 5/12/2005 14:21:08, 1332544 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xCC0

            Description: Modem #0 Line Record (emulated)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: 
         Driver Version: 
      Driver Attributes: 
          Date and Size: 
              Cap Flags: 0x20
           Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  C-Media Wave Device, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1106, 0x3038
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/23/2001 12:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ PCI standard ISA bridge
| Location: PCI bus 0, device 17, function 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\cc_0601
| Service: isapnp
| Driver: isapnp.sys, 4/14/2008 00:06:42, 37248 bytes
| 
+-+ Standard Game Port
| | Matching Device ID: *pnpb02f
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:30, 10624 bytes

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 00:48:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 00:48:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Intel(R) 536EP V.92 Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 45.1 GB
Total Space: 58.6 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: IC35L060AVV207-0

      Drive: D:
      Model: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-107D
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: IDE DVD-ROM 16X
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:48, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 536EP V.92 Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_10008086&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&68
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Intels51.sys, 4.43.0005.0000 (English), 5/10/2002 13:31:48, 633220 bytes

     Name: VIA CPU to AGP Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_B198&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_7258&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&07
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_4258&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&04
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3258&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&03
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3227&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&88
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:42, 37248 bytes

     Name: RAID Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3149&SUBSYS_31491849&REV_80\3&267A616A&0&78
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3104&SUBSYS_31041849&REV_86\3&267A616A&0&84
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 30208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:41:56, 7168 bytes

     Name: VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3065&SUBSYS_30651849&REV_78\3&267A616A&0&90
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fetnd5.sys, 2.66.0000.0290 (English), 8/17/2001 12:13:08, 27165 bytes

     Name: C-Media AC97 Audio Device
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_97611849&REV_60\3&267A616A&0&8D
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:41:58, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:44, 129536 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:46:38, 141056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:16, 60160 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:49:42, 146048 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:16, 49408 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cmuda.sys, 5.12.0001.0049 (English), 5/12/2005 14:21:08, 1332544 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\udaprop.dll, 1.00.0002.0002 (English), 4/24/2003 13:29:08, 32768 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmuda.dll, 5.12.0001.0162 (Chinese), 5/12/2005 11:23:28, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmirmdrv.dll, 2/18/2003 18:26:28, 28672 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmirmdrv.exe, 1.00.0000.0016 (English), 4/23/2004 15:02:10, 233472 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system\cmids3d.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (Chinese), 4/29/2002 15:04:40, 917504 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system\cmicnfg.cpl, 1.00.0041.0016 (Chinese), 9/3/2004 12:31:00, 2596864 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system\SmWizard.exe, 1.00.0002.0003 (English), 2/17/2004 10:51:56, 1458176 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\a3d.dll, 4.12.0001.2008 (English), 11/23/2001 12:08:20, 712704 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Audio3D.dll, 4.12.0001.2008 (English), 11/23/2001 12:08:20, 712704 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381849&REV_81\3&267A616A&0&83
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381849&REV_81\3&267A616A&0&82
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381849&REV_81\3&267A616A&0&81
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381849&REV_81\3&267A616A&0&80
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_2258&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&02
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_1258&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&01
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711849&REV_06\3&267A616A&0&79
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys, 1.00.0001.0001 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:32, 5376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:32, 96512 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0258&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4400
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0251&SUBSYS_87111462&REV_A3\4&354AEA31&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 3994624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 4527488 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 159810 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvhwvid.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 581632 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 212992 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 5644288 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 7700480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.11060 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccs.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdisps.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 5619712 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdispsr.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 5255168 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgames.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 3047424 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgamesr.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 3203072 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccss.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccssr.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 458752 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmobls.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 888832 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmoblsr.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 2859008 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 2924544 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvsr.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 2973696 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwss.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 1236992 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwssr.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 1732608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 177897 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 55444 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 35840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 35840 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 279552 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 824320 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:18 29696 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:18 17920 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:39:22 3072 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:39:20 3072 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:20 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 158720 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:42 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 35328 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:15:30 10624 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 1293824 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 82432 bytes
  system.dll: 1.01.4322.2407 English Final Retail 11/13/2008 00:38:24 1232896 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:12 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:50 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:00 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 10.00.0000.3802 English Final Retail 1/28/2005 13:44:28 221184 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 386048 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 22:51:34 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5596 English Final Retail 5/7/2008 05:12:40 1288192 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:08 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:02 203776 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:46:38 141056 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 129536 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:15:16 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 5504 bytes
 bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 18432 bytes
  bdasup.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:22 11776 bytes
  msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 56832 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 363520 bytes
 psisrndr.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 33280 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:24 10880 bytes
     mpe.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:24 15232 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:22 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:02 1428992 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:24 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:26 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:24 17024 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 30208 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:02 16896 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 61952 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 43008 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 91136 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:10 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:26 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:12 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,10.00.0000.3802
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CoreAAC Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,CoreAAC.ax,1.02.0000.0573
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.ax,
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
DTS/AC3/DD+ Source,0x00600000,0,1,dtsac3source.ax,
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.05.2600.5512
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0012.1800
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
NVVPE,0x00600000,1,1,FILTER.AX,1.00.0000.0001
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PsisRndr.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Pinnacle Bender AV Renderer,0x00200000,2,0,BenderAVRenderer.ax,1.00.0007.0000
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Pinnacle MPEG 2 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,,
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Pinnacle MPEG Layer-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

Audio Capture Sources:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Modem #0 Line Record,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

 Pinnacle Auxiliary Filters:
Pinnacle Bender AV Renderer,0x00200000,2,0,BenderAVRenderer.ax,1.00.0007.0000
Pinnacle MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,,

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
nVidia WDM Video Capture (universal),0x00200000,1,4,,5.03.2600.5512
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.5512
Pinnacle Bender AV Renderer,0x00200000,2,0,BenderAVRenderer.ax,1.00.0007.0000

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MsDvbNp.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MsDvbNp.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MsDvbNp.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MsDvbNp.ax,6.05.2600.5512

Video Capture Sources:
nVidia WDM Video Capture (universal),0x00200000,1,4,,5.03.2600.5512
Cirrus Logic USB-DVR2 Source,0x00200000,0,0,,

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,PsisRndr.ax,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.05.2600.5512

WDM Streaming TV Tuner Devices:
nVidia WDM TVTuner,0x00200000,0,2,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Crossbar Devices:
nVidia WDM Video Crossbar (universal),0x00200000,3,1,,5.03.2600.5512
nVidia WDM A/V Crossbar,0x00200000,5,4,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming TV Audio Devices:
nVidia WDM TVAudio Crossbar,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
DirectSound: C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
DirectSound: Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Modem #0 Line Playback,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

WDM Streaming System Devices:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,8,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
BDA MPE Filter,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
```


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: DxAssertion Failed*

hello,
the problem is from your PC, it's pretty old!!! you have a Celeron and a Geforce 4 Ti
Hard to be a God needs a system far better than that, and about the error message, it's a vertex shader error, it's from your Video Card, Vertex shader isn't supported by your VGA...
so I think it's time to upgrade your system if you want to play games...
Cheers


----------



## Danqazmlp (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: DxAssertion Failed*

That was the answer i was dreading. I guess it is time to upgrade, i could probably get 2x the power for half the price i brought this one at now. Ty for the fast reply.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: DxAssertion Failed*

I think you could get around 6x - 10x the power from a computer that costs around $1000 for the whole Shabang
keyboard, mouse, monitor, speakers, cpu, ram, motherbard, PSU, video card, case, dvd drive, HDD.

are you think of buying a computer?

what would your budget be?


----------



## Danqazmlp (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: DxAssertion Failed*

My budget is around £600 max, so around $1000 ish? I have upgraded every other aspect of my computer except the actual thing over the years, so screen, speakers, keyboard and mouse etc are not needed, which i guess helps me afford a better machine too. 

I was looking on dell and because well, i have no idea on what makes a copmuter good:4-dontkno i was just putting as much as i could afford into anything that had 'processor' and 'graphics' in the name. If you have any suggestions i'd love them. (i was looking for an area on this forum where to ask what a good computer for my budget would be but couldn't find one.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: DxAssertion Failed*

don't get a prebuilt PC, with 1.000$ you can built a pretty good gaming PC
and I think this is MCninjaguy specialty :grin:


----------



## Danqazmlp (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: DxAssertion Failed*

Unfortunately it isn't a gaming pc i'm after. Its a home pc, used for alot of things except gaming, but does include some gaming. Should i take this to pm to stop clogging up this forum, or move it soemwere else?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: DxAssertion Failed*

yea I really like choosing hardware for people who want to build a PC

things I need to know

budget
what you want to use it for
how long you think you'll have it before you upgrade

ohh I'll ask to move this thread please don't make a new one

It'll be moved to building


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

A gaming pc is just basically a home pc anyway, just a wee bit more power and capabilities in some areas is all.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Something along the lines of this.

pny 8800GTS 512 (G92) 94.88
very good deal 
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/138948 
part # GH88GTSN1F51XPB 

P5Q Pro 94.88
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/145751 

E8400 131.38
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/139971 

Corsair XMS2 2x1 kit 4-4-4-12 37.43
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/111439 

Corsair 650TX 69.99
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135514 

Antec 300 44.99
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/143854 

Seagate 500GB 32MB cache 42.28
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/130826 
part# ST3500320AS 

LiteOn dvd burner 18.43
Retail box - includes software
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/149314

Vista Home Premium SP1 83.66
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/123052 

total - 618.52


Add an Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro for 15.76
if you want more than stock cpu cooling.
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/105994 

Just have to tweak the parts some to get it down below 600.
Hmmm, let's look at a lesser cpu first. 
E7300 is 90.41 that would make the total 577.55 

That's without the hsf (HeatSinkFan) for the cpu. The stock does work fine, but an aftermarket one runs cooler, and very importantly (to me anyway) quieter. 

Not sure how much the shipping would be, or if you use this site, but any UK online retailer should be able to supply decent parts in that price range. Building one yourself is so much better than buying a Dell or somesuch, gives you options for upgrading, better quality components, and, of course, the satisfaction of doing it yourself.


----------

